# S/Y Antares. 33 metres.



## Clothears

I sailed aboard S/Y Antares as mate from Piraeus, Greece to Guadeloupe. Then after about 5 months cruising the Caribbean sailed from Antigua to Palma, Majorca.
A couple of years later I heard that she'd hit a reef in the Gulf of Mexico & over the course of a few days was holed & slid off the reef & down to Davey Jones' locker.
She was built by Arthur Holgate in South Africa in 1975.(He also built the incredible yacht Adix)


----------



## b38fulford

A FRIEN OF MINE WAS ON BOARD WHEN SHE WAS LOST I think the capt screwed up ???


----------



## Clothears

b38fulford said:


> A FRIEN OF MINE WAS ON BOARD WHEN SHE WAS LOST I think the capt screwed up ???


As far as I know, the skipper was on annual leave in France at the time & she was at anchor with crew onboard. Whatever the story the owner built a bigger yacht which was overseen by the same skipper.


----------

